# NY Times: Venezuela’s economic devastation comparable to countries destroyed by war



## Doc7505

*NY Times: Venezuela’s economic devastation comparable to countries destroyed by war​*


May 17, 2019 ~ By John Sexton 
Democratic socialism is working in Venezuela. It’s working to make everyone miserable and hungry. The sign in the photo above reads: “Maduro is hunger.” The NY Times (Venezuela’s Collapse Is the Worst Outside of War in Decades, Economists Say - The New York Times) reports the economic decline Venezuelans are now experiencing is unsurpassed in the past 45 years outside of countries in the midst of war:-- Zimbabwe’s collapse under Robert Mugabe. The fall of the Soviet Union. Cuba’s disastrous unraveling in the 1990s. The crumbling of Venezuela’s economy has now outpaced them all. Venezuela’s fall is the single largest economic collapse outside of war in at least 45 years, economists say.
Given the scale of this disaster, it’s no longer acceptable for Democratic Socialists like Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez to roll their eyes at the mention of Venezuela. They need to explain in detail how their proposals for a socialist America differ in kind from the (once widely admired) socialism Hugo Chavez introduced in Venezuela. And if they can’t spell out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here.

~~~~~~
Venezuela is at war...a civil war. Unfortunately, only the gov't is armed. If Venezuela's people had the Right to keep and bear arms, Maduro would've been removed from power last year.
If the Progressive Marxist Socialist/ DSA candidates cannot point out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here. The difference, in their mind, is the same as it's been for Marxist Socialists for the past fifty years: "If WE do it, it will work." 
We should all be surprised that the NYT notices the total failure of Marxist Socialism in Venezuela, especially since they've fawned over Fidel Castro’s rape of Cuba for decades.


----------



## miketx

nyt good for my cat to crap on.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks


----------



## Doc7505

miketx said:


> nyt good for my cat to crap on.



~~~~~~
I use it to line my cockatiel's cage.


----------



## georgephillip

*"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

"The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.





*"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*


----------



## harmonica

......appears the world/countries/people/etc have not changed much
...power/greed/hate/etc still here--and always will be
......


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*


they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa


> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.





> The Alliance certainly failed


it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia


----------



## LordBrownTrout

georgephillip said:


> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*



Venezuela started heading south after chavez took over.


----------



## georgephillip

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia


*Your link:
*
"In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961. 

"During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism. 

*"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*. 

"The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."

*The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
Click to expand...

???!!!!!!!
hahahahahh.........!!
AND????!!!!?????


----------



## BluesLegend

SassyIrishLass said:


> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks



Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
Click to expand...

your post:


> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.


how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017

whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit


----------



## georgephillip

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017







Maybe you should stick to watching TV?


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
Click to expand...

wow--that reply is almost as intelligent as going from worst to worse 
typical MSM bullshit --from worst to worse.....hahahahahhahahahahahaha
you fked up


----------



## LordBrownTrout

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
Click to expand...


Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.


----------



## georgephillip

LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.
Click to expand...




LordBrownTrout said:


> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose? This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.


This is your idea of a savior?




Taibbi: Russiagate Happened Because We Never Faced Why Trump Won – Rolling Stone


----------



## georgephillip

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow--that reply is almost as intelligent as going from worst to worse
> typical MSM bullshit --from worst to worse.....hahahahahhahahahahahaha
> you fked up
Click to expand...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

georgephillip said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose? This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is your idea of a savior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taibbi: Russiagate Happened Because We Never Faced Why Trump Won – Rolling Stone
Click to expand...


I dont have faith in govt.


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow--that reply is almost as intelligent as going from worst to worse
> typical MSM bullshit --from worst to worse.....hahahahahhahahahahahaha
> you fked up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

you do know if something goes from worst to worse--it's getting BETTER??


----------



## georgephillip

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> 
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow--that reply is almost as intelligent as going from worst to worse
> typical MSM bullshit --from worst to worse.....hahahahahhahahahahahaha
> you fked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you do know if something goes from worst to worse--it's getting BETTER??
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> you do know if something goes from worst to worse--it's getting BETTER??


----------



## daveman

LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1962 and 1967 the US supplied $1.4 billion *per year* to Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alliance certainly failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
Click to expand...

The Government's Prayer

Our Government in D.C.,
Hallowed be thy name.
Thy nanny state come
Thy mandate be done
On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
Give us this month our monthly check,
And audit us our trespasses,
As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
And lead us not into liberty,
But deliver us from ourselves.
For thine is the oligarchy,
And the power, and the glory,
Forever and ever.
Amen.


----------



## georgephillip

LordBrownTrout said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> 
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose? This has always fascinated me that many out their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is your idea of a savior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taibbi: Russiagate Happened Because We Never Faced Why Trump Won – Rolling Stone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont have faith in govt.
Click to expand...




LordBrownTrout said:


> I dont have faith in govt.


Does your trust vary according to which party controls DC?




1. Trust in government: 1958-2015


----------



## Thinker101

georgephillip said:


> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*



Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be a shithole with or without the sanctions/etc
> ..the US gave BILLIONS to Latin America----and they were still a shithole just above Africa
> it's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's the culture and history--like certain cultures in the US
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/kennedy-proposes-alliance-for-progress
> Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
Click to expand...






So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?


----------



## jasonnfree

BluesLegend said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
Click to expand...


Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "In response to Kennedy’s plea, Congress voted for an initial grant of $500 million in May 1961.
> 
> "During the next 10 years, billions were spent on the Alliance, but its success was marginal and there were many reasons that the program was ultimately a failure. American congressmen were reluctant to provide funds for land redistribution programs in Latin America because they felt it smacked of socialism.
> 
> *"Latin American elites directed most of the funds into pet projects that enriched themselves but did little to help the vast majority of their people*.
> 
> "The Alliance certainly failed in its effort to bring democracy to Latin America: by the time the program faded away in the early-1970s, 13 governments in Latin America had been replaced by military rule."
> 
> *The Alliance for Progress was another bipartisan lie the rich told in order to advance private fortunes at the expense of the public state.*
> 
> 
> 
> your post:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
Click to expand...

I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.


----------



## georgephillip

Thinker101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.
Click to expand...




Thinker101 said:


> Yep, you're right. Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%


*Chavez made his share of mistakes, and Maduro has been even worse, but Venezuelans are also victims of US sanctions and propaganda.

From 2014:
*
"Over the 15 years of the Bolivarian government in Venezuela, significant changes have taken place in the political culture, the social and organisational fabric, and the material living conditions of previously excluded low-income groups.

"Through multiple social policies (known as 'missions') aimed at different sectors of the population, levels of poverty and extreme poverty have been reduced significantly.

"According to ECLAC, Venezuela has become – together with Uruguay – one of the two countries with the lowest levels of inequality in Latin America. People are better fed. Effective literacy programmes have been carried out. With Cuban support, the Barrio Adentro mission has brought primary medical care to rural and urban low-income groups throughout the country...."

"Nevertheless, the social changes that have taken place were not the result of equally profound changes in the country’s economic structure.

"On the contrary, the last fifteen years have seen a consolidation of the rentier state model, with an increased dependency on revenue from oil exports. Oil’s share of total export value rose from 68.7% in 1998 to 96% in the last few years.

"The value of non-oil exports and private sector exports has fallen in absolute terms during this time. Industry’s contribution to GDP shrank from 17% in 2000 to 13% in 2013."

The limits of changes  Venezuela: terminal crisis of the rentier petro-state? - International Viewpoint - online socialist magazine


----------



## Dick Foster

georgephillip said:


> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*



In case you didn't know, you're a complete idiot.


----------



## Thinker101

georgephillip said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right. Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chavez made his share of mistakes, and Maduro has been even worse, but Venezuelans are also victims of US sanctions and propaganda.
> 
> From 2014:
> *
> "Over the 15 years of the Bolivarian government in Venezuela, significant changes have taken place in the political culture, the social and organisational fabric, and the material living conditions of previously excluded low-income groups.
> 
> "Through multiple social policies (known as 'missions') aimed at different sectors of the population, levels of poverty and extreme poverty have been reduced significantly.
> 
> "According to ECLAC, Venezuela has become – together with Uruguay – one of the two countries with the lowest levels of inequality in Latin America. People are better fed. Effective literacy programmes have been carried out. With Cuban support, the Barrio Adentro mission has brought primary medical care to rural and urban low-income groups throughout the country...."
> 
> "Nevertheless, the social changes that have taken place were not the result of equally profound changes in the country’s economic structure.
> 
> "On the contrary, the last fifteen years have seen a consolidation of the rentier state model, with an increased dependency on revenue from oil exports. Oil’s share of total export value rose from 68.7% in 1998 to 96% in the last few years.
> 
> "The value of non-oil exports and private sector exports has fallen in absolute terms during this time. Industry’s contribution to GDP shrank from 17% in 2000 to 13% in 2013."
> 
> The limits of changes  Venezuela: terminal crisis of the rentier petro-state? - International Viewpoint - online socialist magazine
Click to expand...


What a surprise, the US is the culprit.  Guess we should have just rolled over and done nothing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

How bad is it? North Dakota is pumping as much oil as Venezuela. Ain't socialism grand? Lol

https://www-bloomberg-com.cdn.amppr...-as-venezuela#referrer=https://www.google.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Thinker101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right. Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chavez made his share of mistakes, and Maduro has been even worse, but Venezuelans are also victims of US sanctions and propaganda.
> 
> From 2014:
> *
> "Over the 15 years of the Bolivarian government in Venezuela, significant changes have taken place in the political culture, the social and organisational fabric, and the material living conditions of previously excluded low-income groups.
> 
> "Through multiple social policies (known as 'missions') aimed at different sectors of the population, levels of poverty and extreme poverty have been reduced significantly.
> 
> "According to ECLAC, Venezuela has become – together with Uruguay – one of the two countries with the lowest levels of inequality in Latin America. People are better fed. Effective literacy programmes have been carried out. With Cuban support, the Barrio Adentro mission has brought primary medical care to rural and urban low-income groups throughout the country...."
> 
> "Nevertheless, the social changes that have taken place were not the result of equally profound changes in the country’s economic structure.
> 
> "On the contrary, the last fifteen years have seen a consolidation of the rentier state model, with an increased dependency on revenue from oil exports. Oil’s share of total export value rose from 68.7% in 1998 to 96% in the last few years.
> 
> "The value of non-oil exports and private sector exports has fallen in absolute terms during this time. Industry’s contribution to GDP shrank from 17% in 2000 to 13% in 2013."
> 
> The limits of changes  Venezuela: terminal crisis of the rentier petro-state? - International Viewpoint - online socialist magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a surprise, the US is the culprit.  Guess we should have just rolled over and done nothing.
Click to expand...


The left always finds a way to blame the US...then some dipshit like Ears runs around apologizing for it


----------



## georgephillip

Thinker101 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right. Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chavez made his share of mistakes, and Maduro has been even worse, but Venezuelans are also victims of US sanctions and propaganda.
> 
> From 2014:
> *
> "Over the 15 years of the Bolivarian government in Venezuela, significant changes have taken place in the political culture, the social and organisational fabric, and the material living conditions of previously excluded low-income groups.
> 
> "Through multiple social policies (known as 'missions') aimed at different sectors of the population, levels of poverty and extreme poverty have been reduced significantly.
> 
> "According to ECLAC, Venezuela has become – together with Uruguay – one of the two countries with the lowest levels of inequality in Latin America. People are better fed. Effective literacy programmes have been carried out. With Cuban support, the Barrio Adentro mission has brought primary medical care to rural and urban low-income groups throughout the country...."
> 
> "Nevertheless, the social changes that have taken place were not the result of equally profound changes in the country’s economic structure.
> 
> "On the contrary, the last fifteen years have seen a consolidation of the rentier state model, with an increased dependency on revenue from oil exports. Oil’s share of total export value rose from 68.7% in 1998 to 96% in the last few years.
> 
> "The value of non-oil exports and private sector exports has fallen in absolute terms during this time. Industry’s contribution to GDP shrank from 17% in 2000 to 13% in 2013."
> 
> The limits of changes  Venezuela: terminal crisis of the rentier petro-state? - International Viewpoint - online socialist magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a surprise, the US is the culprit.  Guess we should have just rolled over and done nothing.
Click to expand...




Thinker101 said:


> What a surprise, the US is the culprit. Guess we should have just rolled over and done nothing.







*"Venezuela Rejects Trump's Renewal of Obama 'Extraordinary Threat' Designation*

"Originally approved by President Obama in 2015, Executive Order 13692 brands Venezuela a national security 'threat' and authorizes U.S. sanctions"

Venezuela Rejects Trump's Renewal of Obama "Extraordinary Threat" Designation

*What Obama and Trump are doing today in Venezuela isn't very different from what Nixon and Kissinger did in Chile and Iran almost fifty years ago.

US corporations are still using political puppets to fatten their bottom lines at the expense of democracy. *


----------



## georgephillip

SassyIrishLass said:


> How bad is it? North Dakota is pumping as much oil as Venezuela. Ain't socialism grand? Lol
> 
> https://www-bloomberg-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-17/north-dakota-is-now-pumping-as-much-crude-as-venezuela?usqp=mq331AQLmAH8rf-2w4L2uBs=&amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&ampshare=https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-17/north-dakota-is-now-pumping-as-much-crude-as-venezuela#referrer=https://www.google.com





SassyIrishLass said:


> How bad is it? North Dakota is pumping as much oil as Venezuela. Ain't socialism grand? Lol


*How are sanctions on fracking working in North Dakota?



*
"Five hundred and sixty seven thousand dead children. That was the death toll of international sanctions on Saddam’s Iraq, according to a 1995 study published in The Lancet by researchers from the United Nations Food and Agricultural Organisation. 

"The conclusions of the study were shocking: five years after sanctions had been first implemented, UN humanitarian workers found a once rich, oil producing nation wracked with famine. 

"The sanctions were aimed at pressuring Saddam, though in reality their impact was felt most by the poorest Iraqis. 

"One researcher found that around a third of children under the age of 10 in Baghdad showed signs of stunted growth, while 12 percent were in urgent need of immediate medical attention due to extreme malnutrition."
The Real Price of Trump’s Venezuela Sanctions

*Did you cheer the sanctions on Iraq?
Would you be more concerned if white-skinned children were dying from illegal US sanctions?*


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> your post:
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> whoever wrote that failed 3rd grade = your link is bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go from worst to worse ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, '*worse*' is a comparative adjective or adverb, describing something that is more disagreeable than something else. By comparison, '*worst*' is a superlative adjective or an adverb that means something is *as bad as it can get:* there is nothing that can get *worse*.Oct 30, 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.


*I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?

http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
*
"The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets. 

*"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.* 

"Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis. 

"Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."


----------



## SassyIrishLass

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it? North Dakota is pumping as much oil as Venezuela. Ain't socialism grand? Lol
> 
> https://www-bloomberg-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-17/north-dakota-is-now-pumping-as-much-crude-as-venezuela?usqp=mq331AQLmAH8rf-2w4L2uBs=&amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&ampshare=https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-17/north-dakota-is-now-pumping-as-much-crude-as-venezuela#referrer=https://www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it? North Dakota is pumping as much oil as Venezuela. Ain't socialism grand? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How are sanctions on fracking working in North Dakota?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Five hundred and sixty seven thousand dead children. That was the death toll of international sanctions on Saddam’s Iraq, according to a 1995 study published in The Lancet by researchers from the United Nations Food and Agricultural Organisation.
> 
> "The conclusions of the study were shocking: five years after sanctions had been first implemented, UN humanitarian workers found a once rich, oil producing nation wracked with famine.
> 
> "The sanctions were aimed at pressuring Saddam, though in reality their impact was felt most by the poorest Iraqis.
> 
> "One researcher found that around a third of children under the age of 10 in Baghdad showed signs of stunted growth, while 12 percent were in urgent need of immediate medical attention due to extreme malnutrition."
> The Real Price of Trump’s Venezuela Sanctions
> 
> *Did you cheer the sanctions on Iraq?
> Would you be more concerned if white-skinned children were dying from illegal US sanctions?*
Click to expand...


I did approve of Iraqi sanctions

Why don't you list the number of dead Saddam caused you miserable Jew hating ill informed partisan jackass

You're fckn clueless. Stop posting shit from left loon sites we're not buying that garbage


----------



## LordBrownTrout

georgephillip said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right.  Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right. Socialism is not responsible for ALL of Venezuela's problems, only 85%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chavez made his share of mistakes, and Maduro has been even worse, but Venezuelans are also victims of US sanctions and propaganda.
> 
> From 2014:
> *
> "Over the 15 years of the Bolivarian government in Venezuela, significant changes have taken place in the political culture, the social and organisational fabric, and the material living conditions of previously excluded low-income groups.
> 
> "Through multiple social policies (known as 'missions') aimed at different sectors of the population, levels of poverty and extreme poverty have been reduced significantly.
> 
> "According to ECLAC, Venezuela has become – together with Uruguay – one of the two countries with the lowest levels of inequality in Latin America. People are better fed. Effective literacy programmes have been carried out. With Cuban support, the Barrio Adentro mission has brought primary medical care to rural and urban low-income groups throughout the country...."
> 
> "Nevertheless, the social changes that have taken place were not the result of equally profound changes in the country’s economic structure.
> 
> "On the contrary, the last fifteen years have seen a consolidation of the rentier state model, with an increased dependency on revenue from oil exports. Oil’s share of total export value rose from 68.7% in 1998 to 96% in the last few years.
> 
> "The value of non-oil exports and private sector exports has fallen in absolute terms during this time. Industry’s contribution to GDP shrank from 17% in 2000 to 13% in 2013."
> 
> The limits of changes  Venezuela: terminal crisis of the rentier petro-state? - International Viewpoint - online socialist magazine
Click to expand...


Share of mistakes?  Are you kidding me?  He nationalized and destroyed the country.  This had nothing to do with sanctions.  Unbelievable.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should stick to watching TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
Click to expand...

Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you yearn for someone to control you and lead you by the nose?  This has always fascinated me that many put their faith in the state as their savior.
> 
> 
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.


*American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *

http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf

"We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory. 

"They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

georgephillip said:


> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*



We'd be so much better off keeping the hard working illegals and deporting Progressives to Venezuela


----------



## georgephillip

CrusaderFrank said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Socialism" isn't responsible for all of Venezuela's misery; the capitalists at the IMF and Wall Street, along with their useful idiots like Trump, are ensuring another oil rich country follow in the blood-soaked footsteps of Iraq and Libya. *
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> "The worst economic crisis in modern Latin American history has gotten 'even worse' than expected as new U.S. sanctions exacerbate pain on Venezuela, according to the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There’s more downside risk in the region after the Trump administration slapped a de facto oil ban on Venezuela and tightened restrictions on state oil giant PDVSA, said the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Director Alejandro Werner."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be so much better off keeping the hard working illegals and deporting Progressives to Venezuela
Click to expand...




CrusaderFrank said:


> We'd be so much better off keeping the hard working illegals and deporting Progressives to Venezuela


*Maybe we could keep the migrants and ship Trump Crime, Inc off to Russia?



*
"No previous United States president has had anything close to Donald J. Trump’s record of repeated social and business dealings with mobsters, swindlers, and other crooks.

"Investigative reporter Wayne Barrett wrote that Trump didn’t just do business with mobbed-up concrete companies in Manhattan in his early career. 

"He likely met personally with 'Fat Tony' Salerno at the townhouse of notorious New York fixer Roy Cohn. 

"There were witnesses to the meeting, one of whom kept detailed notes on all of Cohn’s contacts."
*
Trump Crime Family |  One Percent Takers -- The Site that Exposes the Greed and Taking by America's Richest One Percent and Reveals How Ordinary Americans are Fighting Back . . . . . . . . . .*


----------



## BluesLegend

jasonnfree said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
Click to expand...


Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Government's Prayer
> 
> Our Government in D.C.,
> Hallowed be thy name.
> Thy nanny state come
> Thy mandate be done
> On flyover country as it is in the coasts.
> Give us this month our monthly check,
> And audit us our trespasses,
> As we file suit against those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into liberty,
> But deliver us from ourselves.
> For thine is the oligarchy,
> And the power, and the glory,
> Forever and ever.
> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
Click to expand...

If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.  

And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.


----------



## francoHFW

Doc7505 said:


> *NY Times: Venezuela’s economic devastation comparable to countries destroyed by war*​
> 
> 
> May 17, 2019 ~ By John Sexton
> Democratic socialism is working in Venezuela. It’s working to make everyone miserable and hungry. The sign in the photo above reads: “Maduro is hunger.” The NY Times (Venezuela’s Collapse Is the Worst Outside of War in Decades, Economists Say - The New York Times) reports the economic decline Venezuelans are now experiencing is unsurpassed in the past 45 years outside of countries in the midst of war:-- Zimbabwe’s collapse under Robert Mugabe. The fall of the Soviet Union. Cuba’s disastrous unraveling in the 1990s. The crumbling of Venezuela’s economy has now outpaced them all. Venezuela’s fall is the single largest economic collapse outside of war in at least 45 years, economists say.
> Given the scale of this disaster, it’s no longer acceptable for Democratic Socialists like Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez to roll their eyes at the mention of Venezuela. They need to explain in detail how their proposals for a socialist America differ in kind from the (once widely admired) socialism Hugo Chavez introduced in Venezuela. And if they can’t spell out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here.
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Venezuela is at war...a civil war. Unfortunately, only the gov't is armed. If Venezuela's people had the Right to keep and bear arms, Maduro would've been removed from power last year.
> If the Progressive Marxist Socialist/ DSA candidates cannot point out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here. The difference, in their mind, is the same as it's been for Marxist Socialists for the past fifty years: "If WE do it, it will work."
> We should all be surprised that the NYT notices the total failure of Marxist Socialism in Venezuela, especially since they've fawned over Fidel Castro’s rape of Cuba for decades.


Bulshit it is American sanctions and the GOP bubble and bust of 2008 that did this to Venezuela. Trump has made it so they can't even sell their oil LOL and you think the problem is their government I don't think so, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW

BluesLegend said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
Click to expand...

Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.


----------



## BluesLegend

francoHFW said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.
Click to expand...


Too bad Americans in 30 states voted for our view of America. Tissue?


----------



## francoHFW

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialiam has never worked and the assholes on the left want it here. No thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Americans in 30 states voted for our view of America. Tissue?
Click to expand...

Yeah your party won, totally misinformed, because of the Russians. Great for you bad for the world and everyone in it. Stop wrecking America, read a newspaper get some fresh air. We will survive and he is not getting re-elected. People are figuring that out...


----------



## BluesLegend

francoHFW said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism works great for the elite socialists at the top who control the money. Which is why Dem's want socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Americans in 30 states voted for our view of America. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah your party won, totally misinformed, because of the Russians. Great for you bad for the world and everyone in it. Stop wrecking America, read a newspaper get some fresh air. We will survive and he is not getting re-elected. People are figuring that out...
Click to expand...


After we will whoop your ass again in 2020 then what will your excuse be?


----------



## francoHFW

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Americans in 30 states voted for our view of America. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah your party won, totally misinformed, because of the Russians. Great for you bad for the world and everyone in it. Stop wrecking America, read a newspaper get some fresh air. We will survive and he is not getting re-elected. People are figuring that out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After we will whoop your ass again in 2020 then what will your excuse be?
Click to expand...

Same again I suppose. He's not doing anything to stop the Russians. But this time they will not be able to hack, the main problem.


----------



## francoHFW

BluesLegend said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like capitalism doesn't  need socialist bailouts from the government from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut all your damn socialist taxes then capitalism won't need any bailouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Americans in 30 states voted for our view of America. Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah your party won, totally misinformed, because of the Russians. Great for you bad for the world and everyone in it. Stop wrecking America, read a newspaper get some fresh air. We will survive and he is not getting re-elected. People are figuring that out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After we will whoop your ass again in 2020 then what will your excuse be?
Click to expand...

And it is the Democrats who are obsessed with 2016? Wrong again. You won you cut taxes on the rich. Now you're done things just keep getting worse and worse great job. How about arguing the points I made. Are you such a slave to the rich? You enjoy the rest of us being wrecked?

Every rich country in the world but us is Democratic socialist or socialist as it is known everywhere but brainwashed Cold War dinosaur GOP America, super dupe. The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training. Trump figured that out if he didn't know already- totally fos. Only your propaganda world makes this crap possible.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why not get rid of the oligarchs and mobsters?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.


Collective punishment?




Which one will you pick in 2020?


----------



## BluesLegend

francoHFW said:


> The problem is the rich here are now paying the same percentage as You are in ALL taxes and so there is not enough money to invest in our infrastructure and our people like cheap college and training.



LMAO go ahead have your operatives in higher education lower the cost of tuition...no? Yeah we thought not.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen what you support.  That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've seen what you support. That's how Venezuela got fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
Click to expand...

Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support illegal US sanctions, do you?
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> *
> "The August 2017 Sanctions The August 2017 sanctions prohibited the Venezuelan government from borrowing in US financial markets.
> 
> *"This prevented the government from restructuring its foreign debt, because any debt restructuring requires the issuance of new bonds in exchange for the existing debt.*
> 
> "Thus, these sanctions prevented the economy from recovering from a deep recession which had already taken a large toll on the population, which along with the economy was more vulnerable to these sanctions and the ones that followed as a result of the economic crisis.
> 
> "Real GDP had already declined by about 24.7 percent from 2013 through 2016, and consumer price inflation for January to August 2017 was probably somewhere between 758 percent and 1,350 percent at an annual rate."
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.


*Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:

Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
*
"More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot. 

"The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...." 

"It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans. 

"That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse. 

"Oil earnings plummeted. 

"The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed. 

"That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets.  But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to participate in American markets. But you just make sure you blame anybody but the socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
Click to expand...

me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself

you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American capitalists have no right to impose unilateral sanctions, or to blame socialism for the human cost such illegal collective punishment inflicts. *
> 
> http://cepr.net/images/stories/reports/venezuela-sanctions-2019-04.pdf
> 
> "We find that the sanctions have inflicted, and increasingly inflict, very serious harm to human life and health, including an estimated more than 40,000 deaths from 2017–2018; and that these sanctions would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.
> 
> "They are also illegal under international law and treaties which the US has signed, and would appear to violate US law as well."
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT


*What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*

US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water

"'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"

"President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017. 

"*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*


----------



## anynameyouwish

Doc7505 said:


> *NY Times: Venezuela’s economic devastation comparable to countries destroyed by war*​
> 
> 
> May 17, 2019 ~ By John Sexton
> Democratic socialism is working in Venezuela. It’s working to make everyone miserable and hungry. The sign in the photo above reads: “Maduro is hunger.” The NY Times (Venezuela’s Collapse Is the Worst Outside of War in Decades, Economists Say - The New York Times) reports the economic decline Venezuelans are now experiencing is unsurpassed in the past 45 years outside of countries in the midst of war:-- Zimbabwe’s collapse under Robert Mugabe. The fall of the Soviet Union. Cuba’s disastrous unraveling in the 1990s. The crumbling of Venezuela’s economy has now outpaced them all. Venezuela’s fall is the single largest economic collapse outside of war in at least 45 years, economists say.
> Given the scale of this disaster, it’s no longer acceptable for Democratic Socialists like Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez to roll their eyes at the mention of Venezuela. They need to explain in detail how their proposals for a socialist America differ in kind from the (once widely admired) socialism Hugo Chavez introduced in Venezuela. And if they can’t spell out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here.
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Venezuela is at war...a civil war. Unfortunately, only the gov't is armed. If Venezuela's people had the Right to keep and bear arms, Maduro would've been removed from power last year.
> If the Progressive Marxist Socialist/ DSA candidates cannot point out those differences in some detail, we should take that as an admission that they can’t guarantee the same thing won’t happen here. The difference, in their mind, is the same as it's been for Marxist Socialists for the past fifty years: "If WE do it, it will work."
> We should all be surprised that the NYT notices the total failure of Marxist Socialism in Venezuela, especially since they've fawned over Fidel Castro’s rape of Cuba for decades.




Most of the democrats and liberals I know use finland, denmark, sweden as the SOCIALIST DEMOCRACIES that they would like to emulate.


not venezuela or cuba......


would you care to discuss finland?
denmak?


no?


I didn't think so......


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment.  The left operates on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the socialists running Venezuela cared about Venezuelans, they'd have stopped oppressing them.
> 
> And stop whining about kolektive punishment. The left operates on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
Click to expand...

All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.

But they weren't about to do that.

*Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
*
Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collective punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you pick in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.







Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
Click to expand...

Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?  

It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Few, if any, Trump supporters demonstrate any capacity for thinking, especially about Venezuela:
> 
> Economist Jeffrey Sachs: U.S. Sanctions Have Devastated Venezuela & Killed Over 40,000 Since 2017 | Democracy Now!
> *
> "More than 40,000 people have died in Venezuela since 2017 as a result of U.S. sanctions, according to a new report by the Center for Economic and Policy Research co-authored by economists Jeffrey Sachs and Mark Weisbrot.
> 
> "The report examines how U.S. sanctions have reduced the availability of food and medicine in Venezuela and increased disease and mortality...."
> 
> "It started with sanctions in 2017 that prevented, essentially, the country from accessing international capital markets and the oil company from restructuring its loans.
> 
> "That put Venezuela into a hyperinflation. That was the utter collapse.
> 
> "Oil earnings plummeted.
> 
> "The earnings that are used to buy food and medicine collapsed.
> 
> "That’s when the social, humanitarian crisis went spiraling out of control."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.


*How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:

Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*

"These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid. 

"The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care. 

"Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.

"Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."

*The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you:  I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> me: oh, look, another leftist bot who spews his leftist programming and believes he's thinking for himself
> 
> you: I AM NOT A BOT BY THE WAY HERES SOME LEFTIST PROGRAMMING FROM ANOTHER LEFTIST BOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
Click to expand...

Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.


----------



## Ropey

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you hearing from Venezuelans?*
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> "'Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.'"
> 
> "President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017.
> 
> "*According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions."*
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
Click to expand...


George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.

It's just his niche.


----------



## daveman

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
Click to expand...

It must just absolutely _suck_ to be a Communist or socialist.  I can't imagine hating myself that much.


----------



## georgephillip

Ropey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Venezuelan government had to do was stop oppressing their people.
> 
> But they weren't about to do that.
> 
> *Venezuela’s Maduro regime burns humanitarian aid
> *
> Can't wait to hear how you blame Trump for this, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
Click to expand...




Ropey said:


> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.


Your niche




MAGA yet?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your niche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
Click to expand...

Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left.  Your silly image is evidence.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple.  He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Maduro's forces blockade the bridge?
> 
> It's simple. He doesn't want the whole world to know how badly he fucked up a once-prosperous country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your niche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left.  Your silly image is evidence.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left. Your silly image is evidence.


*Nobody hates like Trump.




YES, TRUMP IS MAKING THE COUNTRY MORE VIOLENT | AFROPUNK*


----------



## Ropey




----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How would Maduro have known what was included in that "humanitarian aid"? The US has demonstrated its hypocrisy on issues like this for decades:
> 
> Why Maduro is blocking Venezuela-bound humanitarian aid when so many people in his country need it*
> 
> "These tensions could become a full-blown crisis, as has become clear along the Venezuela-Colombia border, where Maduro is blocking the entry of U.S. humanitarian aid.
> 
> "The United States says it is sending US$20 million in food and medical supplies to alleviate suffering at a time when Venezuelans are experiencing widespread malnutrition and lack access to health care.
> 
> "Maduro contends that these shipments are a plot to meddle in his country’s internal affairs – a Trojan horse courtesy of Uncle Sam to undermine Venezuelan democracy.
> 
> "Although there is no clear evidence of an ulterior motive, history does give Maduro reasons to be skeptical of U.S. intentions. As a political scientist who studies both the political ramifications of international assistance, and Venezuela’s growing instability, I find that humanitarian aid is rarely just about saving lives."
> 
> *The $20 million in food and medical supplies would not have been necessary if the US hadn't inflicted illegal billion dollar sanctions on the Venezuelan economy.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your niche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left.  Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left. Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nobody hates like Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, TRUMP IS MAKING THE COUNTRY MORE VIOLENT | AFROPUNK*
Click to expand...

So, leftists commit more hate crimes...and blame it on Trump.

Say, did they count the fake Smollett case?


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for and support of the leftist dictator is not at all surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your niche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left.  Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left. Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nobody hates like Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, TRUMP IS MAKING THE COUNTRY MORE VIOLENT | AFROPUNK*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, leftists commit more hate crimes...and blame it on Trump.
> 
> Say, did they count the fake Smollett case?
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> So, leftists commit more hate crimes...and blame it on Trump.
> 
> Say, did they count the fake Smollett case?


*Smollet deserves jail time almost as much as Trump does.

Do you blame leftists for the rise in hate crimes committed by white nationalists?

Fact-checking Donald Trump's claim about white nationalism*

"Documenting incidents of white nationalism can be challenging. Nevertheless, data from multiple sources suggest extremist attacks associated with white nationalism and far-right ideology is on the rise.  

"High-profile incidents in recent years include the mass shootings at a synagogue in Pittsburgh and at a black church in Charleston, as well as pipe bombs sent to prominent Democrats. 

"Trump’s statements about the 'fine people' on both sides at the 2017 Charlottesville, Va., march, as well as his travel ban which lists several Muslim-majority nations, have all drawn more attention to reports about extremism.

"We sent the White House a summary of reports showing a rise in extremism or white nationalism. Spokesman Hogan Gidley did not counter those reports."


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> George is a nihilist and so supports anything that leads to death.
> 
> It's just his niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your niche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left.  Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most of the hate is coming from the left. Your silly image is evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nobody hates like Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, TRUMP IS MAKING THE COUNTRY MORE VIOLENT | AFROPUNK*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, leftists commit more hate crimes...and blame it on Trump.
> 
> Say, did they count the fake Smollett case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, leftists commit more hate crimes...and blame it on Trump.
> 
> Say, did they count the fake Smollett case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Smollet deserves jail time almost as much as Trump does.
> 
> Do you blame leftists for the rise in hate crimes committed by white nationalists?
> 
> Fact-checking Donald Trump's claim about white nationalism*
> 
> "Documenting incidents of white nationalism can be challenging. Nevertheless, data from multiple sources suggest extremist attacks associated with white nationalism and far-right ideology is on the rise.
> 
> "High-profile incidents in recent years include the mass shootings at a synagogue in Pittsburgh and at a black church in Charleston, as well as pipe bombs sent to prominent Democrats.
> 
> "Trump’s statements about the 'fine people' on both sides at the 2017 Charlottesville, Va., march, as well as his travel ban which lists several Muslim-majority nations, have all drawn more attention to reports about extremism.
> 
> "We sent the White House a summary of reports showing a rise in extremism or white nationalism. Spokesman Hogan Gidley did not counter those reports."
Click to expand...

Politifact.  Not credible.  

Meanwhile, any shooter who's not white and doesn't use an AR variant is quickly buried by the media...so you weenies can pretend it didn't happen.


----------

